# Immer mehr WoW Spieler steigen zu HdRO um



## 'Elumines (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,
ist euch auch aufgefallen das in letzter Zeit immer mehr WoW Spieler plötzlich zu HdRO wechseln ?
Bzw die Testversion spielen und deswegen hier das Forum zumüllen obwohl alles schon x mal beantwortet ist?
Woran liegt das wohl? Stirbt wow langsam aus ?

Postet bitte mal eure Meinungen dazu, finde das ganze nämlich ziemlich interessant.
Mfg


----------



## Gocu (7. Januar 2009)

> Hallo liebe Community,
> ist euch auch aufgefallen das in letzter Zeit immer mehr WoW Spieler plötzlich zu HdRO wechseln ?
> Bzw die Testversion spielen und deswegen hier das Forum zumüllen obwohl alles schon x mal beantwortet ist?
> Woran liegt das wohl? Stirbt wow langsam aus ?
> ...



Ich denke WoW stirbt für manche wirklich aus, ich kenne genug Leute die aufhören und sehr viele neue in unserer Sippe (eigentlich fast alle) kommen auch von WoW und wollen jetzt lieber HdRO spielen. Außerdem wird oft ein "Geht es mit WoW bergab?" Thread im WoW Forum und dann auch oft ein Neuling Thread im HdRO Forum eröffnet.


----------



## 50Cent200 (7. Januar 2009)

hehe hab mir auch mal die testversion geladen und konnt gestern nach 6 std patch saugen etc endlich ein bissl spielen.
und hab da mal eine frage: ich habe eigentlich alle einstellungen der grafik auf hoch gehabt und trotzdem war die grafik eigentlich relativ schlecht. liegt das jetzt nur an der testversion oder ist das normal so??

MfG


----------



## 'Elumines (7. Januar 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich denke WoW stirbt für manche wirklich aus, ich kenne genug Leute die aufhören und sehr viele neue in unserer Sippe (eigentlich fast alle) kommen auch von WoW und wollen jetzt lieber HdRO spielen. Außerdem wird oft ein "Geht es mit WoW bergab?" Thread im WoW Forum und dann auch oft ein Neuling Thread im HdRO Forum eröffnet.




Ja, aber ich hätte gern eure Meinung gehört, da im WoW Forum fast nur WoW Spieler antworten.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (7. Januar 2009)

*** *** Und dann mit freude WoW von der Platte löschten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Oh mann das Spiel war so richtig scheiße bzw. *** *** !! Hdro rockt derbe und die Communtiy ist auch super !! Trozdem zocken wir keine MMOS mehr. L4D > All !


----------



## Norei (7. Januar 2009)

> Ja, aber ich hätte gern eure Meinung gehört, da im WoW Forum fast nur WoW Spieler antworten.


Für Spieler, die ein MMO nicht als eine stetige Suche nach Items begreifen, sind viele Aspekte bei HdRO besser gelöst. Durch die schön erzählten Quests und die liebevolle Grafik ist es atmosphärisch stimmiger, die Community wird nicht durch so viele Spieler gestört, die denken, Wörter werden mit Zahlen geschrieben, man hat im Endgame nicht unbedingt den Zwang, bestimmte Items abzufarmen, etc. Viele, die um den BC-Release mit WoW begonnen haben, stellen jetzt fest, dass sich vieles wiederholt und das gelobte Neue Land WotLK auch nur alten Wein in neuen, hübscheren Schläuchen verkauft. Da außerdem noch MoM viele sehr gute Kritiken in Zeitschriften bekommen hat, wird halt das nächste MMO ausprobiert. Und da macht man es, wie von WoW gewohnt, erst mal fragen, dann lesen und nicht umgekehrt. Meinetwegen kann das auch gerne so bleiben, jeder neue Spieler erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass HdRO nicht mangels Interesse eingestellt wird. Und bisher haben wir auf Belegaer zumindest die meisten erzogen bekommen.


----------



## Gocu (7. Januar 2009)

> Ja, aber ich hätte gern eure Meinung gehört, da im WoW Forum fast nur WoW Spieler antworten.



Naja meine Meinung ist HdRO wird immer beliebter und WoW dafür immer unbeliebter. Das ist das was ich so hier in der Buffed Community so durch die ganzen Threads mitbekomme und das denke ich persönlich auch, denn für mich ist HdRO das beste MMO. ist halt Geschmackssache


----------



## Xenrus (7. Januar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es wirklich an der Community von WoW, dass das spiel langsam den Bach runter geht. OK es wird noch seeeeehr lange dauern bis man wiklich sagen kann "ach guck ma die haben "nur" noch 8 Millionen Kunden" aber daran sind zu 99% nur die Spieler Schuld. Das letzte 1% ist Blizzard, die einfach nur auf die Spieler hören.

Ein Beispiel: Es kommt ein patch mit nem kleinen nerv gegen.....sagen wir mal Schurken, dann hast du innerhalb der ersten 30 mins in ALLEN offiziellen Foren einen Thread dessen inhalt aus "Mimimi" "So ein kack" oder "Ich hör mit WoW auf!!!!!111111einself" besteht.
Dann denkt sich Blizzard: "hmm wenn so viele Spieler Probleme mit dem Patch haben dann....ja dann....ich habs! Nerven wir einfach alle anderen Klassen auch, dann ist alles wieder fair, denn einfach den Schurkennerf wieder rückgängig zu machen wäre ein zeichen für schwäche und wir sind immerhin Marktführer MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!" (An dieser Stelle machen se dann immer eine Champangerflasche auf, deren Korken gegen den Zentralrechner fliegt und erstmal alle Server lahmlegt, aber das ist ja kein Problem, sagen wir einfach es gab einen Hotfix mit dem Inhalt...."Ein Fehler wurde behoben, sodass Spieler welche dorthin schwimmen, wohin eh niemand schwimmt nun nicht mehr schwimmen können" und zusätzlich "Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, welcher den Penis des Nachtelf Schurken länger werden lies, nachdem er mit lvl 70 einen Level 32er in stranglethorn gekillt hat"

Ich glaube... das wars ^^

Bleibt nur noch zu sagen

Well.......well..


----------



## patrick02 (7. Januar 2009)

mir macht WoW seid der Erweiterrung(


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) echt keinen Spaß mehr^^


----------



## Hey-Ray (7. Januar 2009)

Woran erkennt man einen WoW-Spieler? Hat der einen Tag unter seinem nick mit "WoW-Spieler" oder änliches? Oder teilt man da wie schwarzer und weißer? Alle sind Menschen, die einen sind nur besser oder schlechter?


----------



## 'Elumines (7. Januar 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Woran erkennt man einen WoW-Spieler? Hat der einen Tag unter seinem nick mit "WoW-Spieler" oder änliches? Oder teilt man da wie schwarzer und weißer? Alle sind Menschen, die einen sind nur besser oder schlechter?



Ich verstehe nicht, was du damit sagen willst..


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Januar 2009)

Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (7. Januar 2009)

Naja...ich hab letztes Jahr im Jänner mit WoW aufgehört und zockte dann HdrO. dann hab ich mit jedem Online Game aufgehört und mich wieder Solo Games (Fallout 3, X3-reunion+addon, Gta SA etc) beschäftigt, dann kam WotlK und habe 1 monat nach erscheinungstermin wieder angefangen...und nun, nach leer questen, merkt man eig wie langweilig WoW wurde....wenn man nur noch Täglich Q machen kann oder  nur alle 3 Stunden nochmal 1k Winter(obwohl es eh auch langweilig ist nach dem xten mal kämpfen) und stupide Instanzen gehen die so einfach geworden sind das es nur noch heist: "Was kann der Boss?"  "Der Boss kann nix, einfach drauf und liegt in paar sec..."

habe noch nie in WoW wirklich jede Instanz so leicht ohne Wipes geschaft wie in Wotlk...Pre Bc war zwar heftig,aber eine herausforderung und das machte spaß...ob man 2 monate für 1 oder 2 T2 teile farmte..es machte spaß^^
Bc war auch schon komisch, jedoch fand ich kara recht angenehm und die kleinen raids (gruul,maggi und auch etwas ssc/td) waren auch noch angenehm und eine relative herausforderung..

und naja. Wotlk hat mich richtig entäuscht...
nicht weil die Q zu langweilig sind....diese finde ich sogar hervorragend und total lustig und ich mochte die Story...sondern weil alles zu einfach wurde und iwie alles keinen Fun macht...Bgs,arena, inis...

naja und ich überlege mir nun auch wieder HdrO zu spielen,jedoch kauf ich mir vorher erst nen guten Pc...^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


war auch ein grund warum ich aufhörte..^^

Freu mich schon wieder Musik zu machen im Pony grrr^^


mfg


----------



## Hey-Ray (7. Januar 2009)

Ich suche auch die aussage. Ich wunder mich grade wozu die ganzen fragezeichen da sind.


----------



## Maladin (7. Januar 2009)

Gibt es eine Quelle für die Behauptung oder ist deine Beobachtung im Forum der Grund für diesen Thread? Mir macht WoW immernoch viel Spaß aber ich wäre töricht, wenn ich meinen Horizont nicht etwas erweitern würde. Klar Spiele ich auch andere MMOs an (zuletzt EVE Online). 

Ich denke nicht, das die Community der Grund ist, ein MMO hinter sich zu lassen. Wenn man keinen Spaß mehr hat an einem Spiel dann sucht man sich eben ein anderes. Flames oder schlechte Erfahrungen (die es ohne Frage in jeder Community gibt) sind da nur der Sargnagel. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Moritz17 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich selber denke nicht das WoW ausstirbt. Jedenfalls nicht in 1 oder 2 Monaten. Nein, es wird wenn dann noch 3-4 jahre dauern. Auch wenn viele Spieler langsam aber sicher erkennen das WoW doch nicht das beste MMo ist und somit zu HDRO oder auch WAR wechseln. Wobei ich bei WAR keine Zukunft sehe, wenn sie nicht bald die Server fixen damit endlich mal eine richtige RvR Schlacht stattfinden kann. Wie es die Entwickler es ja versprochen haben. Aber naja, dass ist ein ganz anderes Thema. Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn WoW spieler zu HDRO wechseln. Solange sie ihr Hirn einschlaten bevor sie es Spielen. Die Community soll so bleiben wie sie jetzt ist und sich nicht in die WoW Community transferieren. 

MFG
Moritz

Ps.: Mann mann mann, wie toll ich die ae, oe und ues Ignorieren konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (7. Januar 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Quelle für die Behauptung oder ist deine Beobachtung im Forum der Grund für diesen Thread? Mir macht WoW immernoch viel Spaß aber ich wäre töricht, wenn ich meinen Horizont nicht etwas erweitern würde. Klar Spiele ich auch andere MMOs an (zuletzt EVE Online).
> 
> Ich denke nicht, das die Community der Grund ist, ein MMO hinter sich zu lassen. Wenn man keinen Spaß mehr hat an einem Spiel dann sucht man sich eben ein anderes. Flames oder schlechte Erfahrungen (die es ohne Frage in jeder Community gibt) sind da nur der Sargnagel.
> 
> /wink maladin


Also mir wurde WoW irgendwann langweilig, was aber auch zu teilen an der Community lag, da es kaum RP gab. Jetzt spiel ich grade die HDROtestversion und werd mal sehen wie es so läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Factions (7. Januar 2009)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das sich immer mehr neue Spieler auf den Servern rum treiben. Ist echt nervig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meine Ignoreliste ingame kommt langsam ins Schwitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tekbear (7. Januar 2009)

also mich wundert das nicht - mir wäre es in manchen fällen nur lieber sie würden runes of magic oder spellborn anfangen anstatt ihre schlechte erziehung auf belegaer auszuleben.


----------



## Rorret (7. Januar 2009)

Larandera schrieb:


> ...und nun, nach leer questen, merkt man eig wie langweilig WoW wurde....wenn man nur noch Täglich Q machen kann oder  nur alle 3 Stunden nochmal 1k Winter(obwohl es eh auch langweilig ist nach dem xten mal kämpfen) und stupide Instanzen gehen die so einfach geworden sind das es nur noch heist: "Was kann der Boss?"  "Der Boss kann nix, einfach drauf und liegt in paar sec..."



tja, das ist wohl der knackpunkt wenn man mal seine rosarote wow-brille abnimmt! man merkt dann nämlich das NICHTS außer aufgewärmter langeweile hinter diesem "spiel", äh ich meinte dummen-abzockversuch steckt! ich weiss wovon ich rede - gehörte seit der german-beta zur fanboi fraktion. das hat sich mit wotlk aber geändert! nach stundemlangen ruf-farmen fragte ich mich von einer sekunde auf die andere: was zur hölle mach ich hier eigentlich? wieso verschwende ich meine zeit mit diesem hirnlosen gefarme? ergo: konsequent, trotz noch laufendem abo das game gelöscht von der festplatte! mein account ist sicherlich noch vorhanden(2xlev80+6xlev70) und wird halt bis zum nächsten addon auf eis gelegt! mal schaun ob die sich dann was vernünftiges ausgedacht haben und nicht wieder altbekanntes mit neuen farben versehen und das als addon verkaufen!
zur zeit zocke ich übrigens begeistert WAR und hdro hab ich auch wieder reaktiviert! hatte damals als es rauskam nen paar chars auf so ca. lev20 gezoggt und spiel die jetzt erstmal nen bissl weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
außerdem ist fallout auch geil zu spielen auf meiner xbox360 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
im gegensatz zu so einigen seh ich allerdings im kommenden aion keinen heilsbringer! das ding wird garantiert hier in europa nen flop! viele stehen einfach nich auf asia-anime look....
wovon ich mir persönlich viel erhoffe ist das in 2010 kommende star-wars mmo - ein traum für jeden jedi-fan....(wenns so wird wie erhofft und versprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

lg
     rorret


----------



## Crash_hunter (7. Januar 2009)

WoW wird langweilig... und Rp technisch ist es schon lange Hirntot und bald ganz übern Jordan... daher hat HdRo bald einen Spieler wieder(JA ich habe schon gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von anfang an^^bin nur auf 38 gekommen)


----------



## Larmina (7. Januar 2009)

*** ***


----------



## Maladin (7. Januar 2009)

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich fang gleich an zu flamen. Könnte diese Diskussion vielleicht mal etwas konstruktiver werden? Ich verbitte mir jegliche Verallgemeinerung und Beleidigung.

/wink maladin 

P.S.: Deinen Beitrag hat die Katze gefressen Larmi.


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (7. Januar 2009)

Wow Spieler gehen zu anderen MMOs und mehr "Kiddies" kommen zu WOW! So einfach ist det! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Januar 2009)

Kann man den Thread mal nach MMO Allgemein verschieben? Danke...


----------



## Marc282 (7. Januar 2009)

solange die Spieler nur zu hdro kommen und nicht das Verhalten welches ihnen nachgesagt wird, ist es eigentlich nur gut für Hdro. =)


----------



## Ichweissnichts (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe lange WOW gespielt, danach WAR, aber momentan ist aufgrund beruflicher Umstände (Prüfung Ende Januar) kein Account aktiv.

WOW hat sich für mich einfach "abgenudelt". Ich habe die Beta zu Lich-King gespielt, und weit vor Ende gelangweilt aufgehört. Nach ein paar Jahren WOW hat man einfach alles gesehen.
Spaß im PVE kann man eigentlich erst ab 70+ (richtig eigentlich ab 80) haben, bis dahin muss man leveln, leveln, leveln, was allerdings mehr Arbeit als Spaß ist. Vom Farmen,etc. ganz zu schweigen.
Was man dann noch so lesen kann, ist durch das Add-on die Balance im PVP vollkommen zerstört. Dazu kommen die wenigen BG's, nervige Arena,etc. Alles für mich Gründe, auf keinen Fall wieder mit WOW anzufangen.

WAR mach Spaß, und auch mit wenig investierter Zeit kann man eine große Menge Aspekte des Spiels genießen. Allerdings fehlt mir da irgendwie das gewisse etwas, was mich zu einer Verlängerung meines Accounts bewogen hätte.


Sollte ich noch einmal Lust auf ein mmorpg bekommen (und Star-Trek online noch nicht erhältlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), würde ich auch bei HdRO reinsehen. Ich hatte schon einmal die Testversion gespielt, und fand das im Vergleich zu WOW angenehmere langsamere Kampftempo eigentlich recht nett.
Dazu hat HdRO einfach mehr Flair. Als weiteren Punkt muss man sich auch nur die Kommentare der HdRO Spieler zu den Threads hier im Forum ansehen, und die Kommentare im WOW-Forum. Ohne Verallgemeinern zu wollen, laufen mir bei WOW einfach zu viele Spieler durch die Gegend, die von sozialem Verhalten keinerlei Ahnung haben. Dazu unterstützt die Spielmechanik von WOW leider assoziales Verhalten (ganken,etc.).

Wenn man aus WOW rauswächst, und nicht zu sehr auf PVP fixiert ist, bleibt eigentlich HdRO die beste Alternative.


----------



## Larandera (7. Januar 2009)

ICh werde 100%

http://www.darkfallonline.com/ testen
das Star Wars MMo
und auch garantiert APB^^

naja und sicher auch wieder Hdro ^^

aber erstmal neuer pc...


meine größte Hoffnung auf neues Gameplay ist Darfkall...da es mich so stark an Oblivion erinnert =)


tja, WoW wurde immer mehr "Arbeit" als fun...gilden werden immer komischer ..is ja nicht mehr lustig^^


Edit: war auch auf Belegaer und ich muss sagen, es war einfach top =) Im pony etc immer was los =)
werd dort sicher wieder anfangen =)...nur sicher kein Jäger mehr^^


----------



## Elrigh (7. Januar 2009)

Wow gespielt seid Release. 4 Jahre, davon seit BC, also knapp 2 Jahre stupides Dailyquesten, Ruffarmen und Instanzenrennen. Laaangweiliger gehts nicht mehr.

HdRO spiel ich ebenso seit Release, hab gleich ein Lifetime-Abo geholt. Es ist immer noch viel Interessanter und Rollenspiel ist auf Belegaer überhaupt erst mal möglich.


----------



## Lossehelin (7. Januar 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> und Rollenspiel ist auf Belegaer überhaupt erst mal möglich.




Ich überlege gerade, ob du das so meinst, dass man NUR auf Belegaer Rollenspiel betreiben kann, oder i-wie anders ^^

Wenn du dass so meinst, wie ich es mir denke, hast du falsch gedacht, da ich auf Morthond spiele und ich immer wieder auf Rollenspieler treffe und auch mit ihnen in gruppen bin und es auch so zu RP kommt.


----------



## Fendrin (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,

warum ich HdRO, anstadt WotLK geholt habe:

1. RP, einfach nur ein Traum auf Belegaer
2. In HdRO besteht der Chat nicht zum größten Teil aus Zahlen
3. Es gibt keine Add-Ons, im Sinne von Healbots, Questhelper ect.
4. Man wird in HdRO nicht nur nach dem Equipp bewertet wird.
5. Wenn man eine Frage im Beratungschannel stellt, bekommt man ne richtige Antwort, und kein "l2p, looooooooool, kackboon usw" 
6. Keine Goldspammer!
7. Die GMs achten auf angemessene Namen!
8. Die Grafik, das Gameplay, die Atmosphäre. Einfach Genial in HdRO

Mehr fällt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht ein.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Januar 2009)

Mit WoW soll es Bergab gehn?

Hast du ne meldung bekommen aller "nur noch 10 Millionen Spieler QQ"?

Nein?
Gut die Spieler zahlen steigen also werden ist logisch gesehn mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(wenn man Blizzard vertraut(was die HdRo natürlich nich tun <.<))

und ich finde WoW macht immernoch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: HdRo gefällt mir überhaupt nicht meiner meinung viel zu langweilig aber jedem das seine
(btw diese WoW Spieler sind alle flammende sch*iss kiddies kann ich gar nicht ab ihr seid genau so jämmerlich mit euren indirekten flammes <.<)


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Januar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Kann man den Thread mal nach MMO Allgemein verschieben? Danke...



Büdde büdde büdde, der hat hier immer weniger verloren... das wird doch eh nur zum "mein MMO ist cooler als deins"-Bash  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 'Elumines (7. Januar 2009)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Büdde büdde büdde, der hat hier immer weniger verloren... das wird doch eh nur zum "mein MMO ist cooler als deins"-Bash
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre eher dafür das wir ihn gleich closen, artet sonst echt nur in flames aus.


----------



## Airbusa380 (7. Januar 2009)

Obwohl ich nach einer längeren Pause wieder mit WOW angefangen habe, spiele ich auch HdRO und es ist einfach nur traumhaft. Bei Start von mir belächelt, hat mit dem Moria Add-on das Spiel einen festen Platz in meinem Spielerherz eingenommen. Ich kann es nur empfehlen!!


----------



## TFV (7. Januar 2009)

also mir(als wowler) wäre nich bekannt, dass zur zeit mehr leute anfangen hdro zu spielen. was man aber beobachten kann ist das wirklich viele leute einfach die lust an wow verliehren, so wie ich auch :<

das man sich dann nach einer alternative umsieht ist ja eigtl normal nur ich fürchte fast, dass es nich einfach werden würde von wow zu hdro zu wechseln, denn nach dem was ich von bekannten gehört haben, die schon bei hdro dabei sind, ist es doch etwas anderes mit vernünftigen menschen rp zu betreiben anstatt sich mit kiddies durch einen instanz zu schnetzeln.

 und grade das ist es, was ich einerseits wünsche, andererseits schreckt es auch ein bischen ab, denn ich würde mir zwar einbilden mich ingame zivilisiert verhalten zu können aber das macht noch kein gutes rp aus und da ich diesbezüglich ein neulich wäre sehe ich riesige fettnäpchen auf mich zukommen *g
doch in einer gemeinschaft von spielern die, zumindest einem neuen, nich gleich beleidigend und hochnäsig gegenüberstehen sollte das keine großen probleme mit sich bringen...also das hoffe ich zumindest x)

was einem aber auch zu denken gibt ist, dass es schon der hdro community auffällt, denn das lässt fürchten, dass grade die leute, die man nich dabei haben will schon da sind. ich meine die typischen klischees die über den gemeinen wowspieler existieren und die leider all zu oft der realität sehr nahe kommen...wenn solche leute in der welt von hdro in großen zahlen auftreten könnte das einen wechsel hinfällig machen aber ich glaube so weit ist es noch lange nich.

naja, euch viel spaß in hdro, dauert noch bissl bis ich evtl mal reinschaue...in der zwischenzeit such ich erstmal weiter den spielspaß in wow, irgendwo muss er ja sein ._.





> (btw diese WoW Spieler sind alle flammende sch*iss kiddies kann ich gar nicht ab ihr seid genau so jämmerlich mit euren indirekten flammes <.<)



das es in der com von wow viele flames und/oder "kiddies" gibt ist doch unbestritten(wer es doch bestreiten will...viel spaß dabei xD) und indirekte flames oder ironie/sarkasmus ist eine ganz andere qualität als stumpfes anflamen der leute, das ist ein unterschied wie volker pispers und mario barth *g


----------



## domi78 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

ich bin der Kil00rROx-Shami und werde jetzt HdRO so richtig durchroxxorn. Auf meinem alten WoW-Server hatte ich nach dem ich Level 80 war mit meiner Lootabgreifgemeinschaft sehr schnell das Tier7-Set. 
Nun zu meinen Fragen: 

Wie Level ich am schnellsten?
Welche Klasse macht den krassesten Dmg und ist in jedem Raid unentbehrlich.
Welche Set-Item-Vorraussetzungen brauche ich damit man mich mitnimmt.
Welche Gilde ist die beste auf dem Server. Ich suche so etwas wie Nihilum oder dergleichen.
Wo kann ich im TS so richtig infantil sein?
Gibt es bei HdRO-Leute, die mit mir mithalten können? 

Und schließlich: "Give-Epixxxe!"

Nach dieser Einleitung, die wir in den meisten Postings derzeit in ähnlicher Weise wiederfinden liegt m. E. jedoch auch eine traurige Wahrheit begründet. Sie affizieren Aufmerksamkeit. Auch ich hatte vor einiger Zeit "Neulingsfragen" gestellt. Doch beging ich den Fehler sie im dafür vorgesehenen Forum (Klassenforum der Barden) zu stellen. Darüber hinaus wahrte ich Höflichkeit gepaart mit einem aufrichtigen Interesse an der HdRO-Community. Der Erfolg lag darin begründet, dass ich nach längerer Wartezeit nur eine Antwort bekam. Diese war dann zwar zielgenau und gehaltvoll (danke Olfmo), aber mein Geltungsbedürfnis wurde nicht befriedigt. 

Und die Moral der Geschichte? Einige unterbelichtete, faule Wohlstandskids erregen seid Wochen Aufmerksamkeit und dank Vetaro und anderen auch Belustigung. 

Jetzt aber im Ernst. Lasst uns den Gesamtbeitrag schließen. Sonst wird wirklich nur die eine Präferenz mit der anderen kontrastiert. Dabei sind die Meinungen zwischen den MMO´s doch einfach nur inkommensurabel. 

Gruß, 

Cael Barde.


----------



## BlizzLord (7. Januar 2009)

Und du weißt woher das das WoW Spieler sind?...

Vielleicht sind das auch einfach kleine HdRo kiddies ... -.-"


----------



## Pymonte (7. Januar 2009)

Obs mit WoW bergab geht, sei mal dahin gestellt, auffallend ist aber doch schon, das viele (vor allem alt eingesessene) sich vom Spiel abwenden (möchten).

Ich selber hab über Weihnachten endgültig meinen WoW Acc getötet (also Char gelöscht, Acc gelöscht, Spiel gelöscht^^), da es einfach nur noch langweilig war. Das hatte bei mir 2 Gründe. Der 1. ist sicherlich die Wiederholung des immer selben (Ruf/Exp/Instanzen/Raids), der Content selber war super toll, aber wirklich fesseln konnte er nicht. Nach ein paar Jahren spielen ist das eben ausgeleiert, das kann man aber nicht ändern, wenn man nicht das ganze Spielprinzip komplett neu konzipiert.
2. Schneller, Höher, Ende... Ja, alles geht schneller, alles geht einfacher. Einige Sachen sind toll, wie Tabarding für Ruf und die Dailys sind echt ein Fortschritt. Aber das die Heros/Raids selbst mit 2 Spieltagen pro Woche innerhalb von 3 Wochen clear sind ist schon ernüchternd. Sicherlich, es kommt immer mal wieder was neues, aber das fesselt eben auch nur 2-3 Runs. Vor allem da die Instanzen ja niemals wieder Sunwell Niveau erreichen sollen (Und mal ehrlich, seid den Raidvereinfachungen [die allerdings nötig sind], Bossmods und vermutlich auch einer viel größeren Raiderfahrung seitens der Spieler fehlte mir persönlich der Anspruch). 

Ich habe mich zwar einer Weile lang dem RP auf Die Aldor widmen wollen, das schlug allerding fehl, denn was man in WoW unter RP versteht und was ich aus P&P und anderen RP-Games kenne ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Schade, es gab einige tolle Events, aber RP in WoW soll wohl ned sein.

Daher will ich mir nun auch mal HdRO anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ziehe grad die Trial Version.

PS: Spiele weithin WARm das Spiel passt derzeit einfach am besten zum Leben, benötigt wenig Zeit, macht dennoch Spaß. Hat zwar auch kein RP ^^ aber das spielerische ist gut gemacht. noch 1-3 Monate und die Server sind dann auch endlich umbevölkert und stabiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## decalin (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

auch ich komme aus der WOW Ecke und bin gerade dabei mir den Test-Client von HDRO zu ziehen. Gründe dafür sind bei mir persönlich hauptsächlich PvP Aspekte, die mich endgültig zum Aufhören bewogen haben, denn das Raiden bzw. PvE content im sog. Endgame hatte ich so oder so längere Zeit nicht mehr aktiv betrieben. Die meiner Meinung nach stets stärker werdende Imbalance der Klassen untereinander und mit dem letzten Addon auch noch die Erlaubnis der Helden-Klasse in der Arena ist einfach lächerlich. 

Mit WOW aufgehört habe ich vor ca. einem halben Jahr; ich habe also WOTLK nicht mehr selbst mitbekommen, wohl aber aus Erzählungen von Freunden. Diese hören jetzt auch nach und nach auf, denn wir (mein Freundeskreis und ich) zählten zu den Leuten, die WOW bereits seit der allerersten beta (das müssten jetzt ca. 4 Jahre sein, oder täusche ich mich?) gespielt haben. Seitdem hat sich vieles verändert und der Hauptgrund, warum mich auch PvE seit Burning Crusade nicht mehr gereizt hatte, war schlicht der Stil. Nun mögen Leute sagen, daß das der verklärte Blick auf die Vergangenheit sei, aber WOW hatte damals noch den etwas mysteriösen Touch, das erste Spiel seiner Art zu sein (zumindest für mich, der vorher noch nie ein MMORPG gespielt hatte). Die alten Instanzen wie MC, BWL, etc. haben eine besondere Faszination ausgeübt, man war regelrecht aufgeregt und mit 40 Leuten war das Raiden auch noch was anderes, es hatte sozusagen epischeren Charakter. Schon mit dem ersten Addon kam dann ein anderer atmosphärischer und graphischer Stil, was das PvE für mich nicht mehr interessant gemacht hat.

Naja....das ist auch egal. Was ich mir von HDRO erhoffe, ist vielleicht ein etwas älteres Publikum, wieder gemütlich PvE machen, weg von der Comic-Grafik und ganz einfach eine andere Hintergrundgeschichte. Beziehungsweise überhaupt einmal ein MMORPG mit Hintergrundgeschichte, die auch von einem großteil der Spieler miterlebt wird (denn wenn man vermutet, daß evtl. 10% der WOW-Spieler die Hintergrundgeschichte kennen, lehnt man sich schon recht weit aus dem Fenster vermutlich).

Das alles sind persönliche Ansichten, also meine Gründe für ein Ende von WoW. Aber das war ja auch ein Bischen das Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg decalin


PS: Was den PvP Aspekt angeht, scheint mir Aion recht vielversprechend zu sein, auch das bleibt aber abzuwarten.


----------



## domi78 (7. Januar 2009)

Nunja, um es mit P. Feyerabend zu sagen: "Anything goes". 

An BlizzLord: Da stimme ich dir zu. Von daher s. o. 

An Pyrmonte: Ich habe WoW lange und gerne gespielt. Es war sehr schön als Tank in ZG, AQ20, MC. Aber auch in Kara, FdS und bei Lady Vashij. Es hat mir auch spaß gemacht Nordend zu erforschen. Aber neuerdings vermisse ich so etwas wie innovationen und - das ist jetzt persönlich - Gilden wie es sie Pre-BC gab. Von daher probiere ich gerade voller Wonne HdRO aus. 

Viele Grüße, 

Cael


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Januar 2009)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Und du weißt woher das das WoW Spieler sind?...
> 
> Vielleicht sind das auch einfach kleine HdRo kiddies ... -.-"




Nimm deine rosa Brille ab und du wirst einsehen, dass es so ist. 



Und nochmal: bitte verschieben, das hat rein garnichts mehr bis auf den Threadtitekl mit HdRO zu tun. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Vetaro (7. Januar 2009)

In hinblick auf den Titel habe ich folgendes beizutragen:

http://immermehr.twoday.net/

Ein Blog der sich ausschliesslich mit Medien befasst, die irgendwas mit "immer mehr" anfangen.
Das tolle an dieser Formulierung? Sie ist wie "es hat sich herausgestellt": Verheisst Fakten, macht Fakten unnötig, klingt professionell.

Ausserdem: Es freut mich, "Vetaro erregt mit Belustigung die Aufmerksamkeit" zu lesen, auch wenn im gleichen Satz die Rede von "unterbelichteten, faulen Wohlstandskids" die Rede ist.
 Noch mehr freut es mich wie der gleiche Beitrag auch sonst hauptsächlich aus "hier im Forum sind aktuell nur noch Leute wegen denen das Forum nicht mehr ist was es war" besteht. Ich hab also was verändert?


----------



## Moritz17 (7. Januar 2009)

Bitte auch um eine Verschiebung. Das HDRO Forum ist für HDRO Spieler und über HDRO. Dieses Thema erfüllt diese Aufgaben nicht mehr also bitte verschieben.

Danke im Vorraus

Gruss
Moritz


----------



## Ellrock (7. Januar 2009)

> Hallo liebe Community,
> ist euch auch aufgefallen das in letzter Zeit immer mehr WoW Spieler plötzlich zu HdRO wechseln ?
> Bzw die Testversion spielen und deswegen hier das Forum zumüllen obwohl alles schon x mal beantwortet ist?
> Woran liegt das wohl? Stirbt wow langsam aus ?
> ...



So sehr ich mich für Codemaster und den Erfolg des Spiels freue und auch viele nette neue Leute neu zu dem Spiel gekommen sind. Die Tatsache, dass viele Wow Spieler nach Hdro gewechselt sind - habe ich auch Ingame gemerkt.  Die Namensgebung der Charakter und auch die Höflichkeit in den Startgebieten hatte zeitweise  schon nachgelassen. Ich hoffe - das ist nur kurzzeitige Erscheinungen sind die bestehende Community die Emigranten assimiiliert . 


Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Da ich zur Zeit nicht so viel spielen kann - ist mir diese Änderung in meiner freien Zeit vor und nach Weihnachten aufgefallen. Es ist nicht mehr so wie noch vor einigen Monaten. In den höheren Leveln merkt man vielleicht noch nicht so viel davon.


----------



## Ellrock (7. Januar 2009)

Moritz17 schrieb:


> Bitte auch um eine Verschiebung. Das HDRO Forum ist für HDRO Spieler und über HDRO. Dieses Thema erfüllt diese Aufgaben nicht mehr also bitte verschieben.
> 
> Danke im Vorraus
> 
> ...




Das ist schon ein Hdro Problem - wenn die Wow Spieler ein neues Spiel suchen und nach Hdro kommen. Dies kann schon in kurzer Zeit zu einer völlig anderen Hdro- Community führen.


----------



## Gocu (7. Januar 2009)

Ellrock schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein Hdro Problem - wenn die Wow Spieler ein neues Spiel suchen und nach Hdro kommen. Dies kann schon in kurzer Zeit zu einer völlig anderen Hdro- Community führen.



Ich hoffe mal nicht! Ich mag die HdRO Community so wie sie ist


----------



## Moritz17 (7. Januar 2009)

Naja, wenn sich jetzt hier schon WOW spieler melden und Moderatoren die sich normalerweise mit den WoW Forum befassen, finde ICH man sollte dieses Thema ins Allgemeine Forum verschieben. 

Gruss
Moritz


----------



## Hey-Ray (7. Januar 2009)

Behandelt die neuen WoW spieler einfach wie scheisse oder die Pest. Einfach dick die Nase nach oben richten, die werden sich schon irgendwo in den Slums einordnen. 
Leute ihr seid es, wirklich.


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. Januar 2009)

Übrigens betrifft der Wechsel von WoW nicht nur HdRO - man müsste auch so konsequent sein und den gleichen Thread bei WAR, Runes of Magic, etc. pp.  aufmachen. Also wech damit.


----------



## Gocu (7. Januar 2009)

Hey-Ray schrieb:


> Behandelt die neuen WoW spieler einfach wie scheisse oder die Pest. Einfach dick die Nase nach oben richten, die werden sich schon irgendwo in den Slums einordnen.
> Leute ihr seid es, wirklich.



Damit sind nicht alle WoW Spieler gemeint, sondern der Großteil und du weißt auch das dort öfter nciht sehr freundlich mtieinander umgegangen wird oder etwa nicht? Als ich gespielt habe schon und ich habe noch nicht gehört das es sich gebessert hat Es gibt auch normale Spieler, genauso gibt es auch "Kiddys" in HdRO nur davon halt sehr wenige

P.S. Der Thread passt wirklich besser ins allgemeine MMO Forum


----------



## Splibnag (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich vorhin erkundigt wie viel HdRO denn kostet. Als ich den Preis sah staunte ich.
Werde jetzt wohl auch mit WoW aufhören. Stehe sowieso total auf alles was mit Herr der Ringe zu tun hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also:

Vllt. sehen wir uns ja demnächst 

MfG


----------



## Lorghi (7. Januar 2009)

Splibnag schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe mich vorhin erkundigt wie viel HdRO denn kostet. Als ich den Preis sah staunte ich.
> Werde jetzt wohl auch mit WoW aufhören. Stehe sowieso total auf alles was mit Herr der Ringe zu tun hat
> 
> ...



Gute Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lass dich von dem Patch Vorgang nicht abschrecken & such dir lieber ne anleitung dafür. das ist bei lotro etwas verwirrend mit den standalone patches


----------



## Gocu (7. Januar 2009)

DavidF schrieb:


> Gute Wahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na gut soo schwer ist das auch nciht, einfach immer auf "Weiter" und dann sollte es größtenteils gehen und wenns mal nich geht halt wie gesagt suchen, eine Anleitung hat man schnell in 2 Minuten gefunden^^


----------



## celion (7. Januar 2009)

Kann eure Meinungen leider nicht teilen.
Ständiges warten vor den Instanzen bis man endlich mal rein kann und seit langem wieder Warteschleifen beim einlogen.

Die Chance das WoW Spieler zu HdrO wechseln ist aufgrund erheblich größerer Spielerzahlen nunmal größer als "andersrum"

mfg Celion


----------



## Sadira (7. Januar 2009)

die öffentlichen chats werden immer mehr von spammern und flamern überflutet, daran erkennt man schon ganz schnell das viele wowler gewechselt haben, und ich muss sagen, so sehr ich hdr auch mehr erfolg gönne, ich finde es nicht gut. die meisten rpler sind von wow geflüchtet weils da einfach chaotisch war, von wegen schwulem gerede, scheiss rpler, und gm haben einfach nichts getan um namen oder ooc regeln einzuhalten

ich hoffe einfach das die hdr gamemaster weiterhin gute arbeit machen, um das spiel sauber zu halten.


----------



## Frozenrider (7. Januar 2009)

wie immer das selbe... merkt einer das 3 von wow zu hdro wechseln kriegt er glei nen harten!

Alter hdro... Habs probiert aber da sist absolut nicht mein fall^^ das gleiche gillt für warhammer und AOC! Beide spiele haben mir absolut nicht gefallen!

Und wie schon gesagt bei 12 millionen spieler is die zahl größer die zu hdro wechselt das is klar... blos wie lange^^ Meine ganzen ingame bekanntschaften haben so 2 monaate hdro gezockt und dann kamen alle wieder...

Außerdem machen die wow q seit wotlk mal richtig fun! auf drachen rumspringen und gegner runterhauen das geht ab^^ 

Aber geschmäcker sind verschieden^^ HDR hat mir der film schon nicht gefallen und das game erst recht nicht..


----------



## celion (7. Januar 2009)

WoW---> Hdro
WoW---> WAR
WoW---> AOC
HdrO---> WoW
HdrO---> AoC
HdrO---> WAR
WAR---> WoW
WAR---> HdrO
WAR---> AOC
..U.S.W

......ja, ja, es nervt langsam....ich weiß!


----------



## Larandera (7. Januar 2009)

@ Frozenrider.

Ja, die Quests machen ja auch fun...das Prob ist...iwan hat man alle Nordrend Quest Archivements und somit keine Q mehr zu machen und dann is nix mehr so mit Cool imma geile Quests^^

dann heist es 25 Täglich Q pro tag machen für Gold oda son crap...weil ja fast in jedem Gebiet Täglich-Q sind und am meisten in Eiskrone..da wurde jede 5 q zu ner Täglichen umgewandelt nachdem man sie abgeschlossen hat...sieh nur mal die auf den fliegenden Schiff

und ab dem Zeitpunkt macht WotlK 0 Fun mehr...genau wenn man weis : So hab nix mehr zu tun, Instanzen sind crap da sie so einfach sind das man mit 4 Dks und 1 healer durchkan ohne nen Tank zu brauchen oder eine andere Art von DD..ich mein...die Wotlk Instanzen sind nur noch Dmg auf Boss,adds sind egal= Boss liegt nach 1 min...
Tja und das war der "FUN"...

naja, merkte schon ab Bc das WoW nicht mehr so meins ist...und ab WotlK is es nun entgültig^^

tja..Darkfall oder Hdro ich komme^^


----------



## Moesi (7. Januar 2009)

Ich persönlich hab auch WoW gespielt, zuvor auch GW.

Irgendwie hab ich dann als Herr der Ringe Fan (schon ca. 10 Jahre) von der Beta gehört - angemeldet - gespielt.
Mir hat es riesen Spaß gemacht, hab mir natürlich gleich das Spiel dann gekauft. _(Zu dem hab ich eine Frage, hat es für die Beta teilnehmer einen Umhang Ingame geschenkt gegeben? Als ich vor 2 Wochen wieder eingestiegen bin hab ich 2 verschiedene Umhänge gehabt stat weiss ich jetzt nimmer)_

Naja wieder zurück zu der Geschichte. Hab aber leider nur 1 Gamecardperiode gespielt, und dann irgendwie die Lust am Onlinegaming verloren. Später hab ich dann nochmals wow angefangen und dann auch bis 2 Wochen nach wotlk release gespielt. ... Hab es echt nimmer ausgehalten dort. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber irgendwie hat mir da einiges gefehlt, bzw. kam mir einiges einfach komisch/blöd vor und man konnte sich irgendwie nur mehr ärgenr(Spiel und Leute).

Naja jetzt in den Weihnachtsferien war mir wieder langweilig und ich wollte wieder in einer Onlinewelt einzug nehmen. Bin zum Händler meines vertrauens und hab mir eine gamecard für Hdro gekauft und bin so zufrieden mit dem Game und ich bereue es schon so sehr dass ich nicht von anfang an weiter gespielt hab.

Zudem hab ich ganz neu auf RP-Belegaer angefangen da ich einmal Rollenspiel ausprobieren wollte, und ich find die atmosphere dort sehr gut, auch wenn ich mich als neuling schon erwischt hab, wie ich mich über andere aufrege die auch neu angefangen haben und eben kein bisschen RP betreiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich an hdro einfach so toll finde:
- Spielwelt (und Geschichte)
- Quests (alleine schon die epische Questreihe ist genial)
- Gameplay
- Berufe (einfach und ausreichend)

Ich muss auch sagen ich bin leider erst auf level 25, aber ich glaube es stimmt. Wenn nicht, ist ja meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Nimble (7. Januar 2009)

Frozenrider schrieb:


> wie immer das selbe... merkt einer das 3 von wow zu hdro wechseln kriegt er glei nen harten!



Ich kriege eher einen Harten, wenn ich die Rechtschreibung von Dir sehe. Soll ich Dir einen Duden schenken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celion (7. Januar 2009)

Larandera schrieb:


> Ja, die Quests machen ja auch fun...das Prob ist...iwan hat man alle Nordrend Quest Archivements und somit keine Q mehr zu machen und dann is nix mehr so mit Cool imma geile Quests^^



Soweit ich weiß siehts bei anderen Spielen auch nicht anders aus, irgendwann sind die Quests nunmal durch (HdrO ist da keine Ausnahme)


----------



## Larandera (7. Januar 2009)

Ja schon, nur das WoW Endgame seit mehreren Jahren immer das selbe ist und leider immer leichter und uninteressanter....

naja Blizz weis schon wie man Geld verdient^^


----------



## HexerRîen (7. Januar 2009)

ja nach dem schund was blizzard da abgeliefert hat kann ich mir das vorstellen, bei uns in EQ2 tauchen ja auch immer mal newbies auf, aber unsere community is sehr erwachsen und bestraft dumme kommentare sofort im channel, da solltet ihr auch sofort eingreifen, damit die kiddies mal erwachsen werden,
schade nur das manche wirklich glauben sie spielen mit 12 millionen auf einem server, naja lass es 3-5k tausend sein wobei die hälfte feindlich is
naja und zu den qs in weh oh weh*hust*, habt ihr eigentlich auch qs wo man korrekt antworten muss, sonst redet der nie wieder mit euch(roleplaying halt), oder ihr lauft in eine falsches gebiet als lowie und werdet entführt und in knast gesteckt, aber zum glück sind das nur komplexeren games vorbehalten
jeder soll halt spielen was er kann und was ihm spass macht, und vorallem auch ma rückgrat zeigen und nen schlussstrich ziehen wenns zu langweilig wird, Selbsterkenntnis is der erste schritt zur heilung,
bis denne


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Januar 2009)

HexerRîen schrieb:


> naja und zu den qs in weh oh weh*hust*, habt ihr eigentlich auch qs wo man korrekt antworten muss, sonst redet der nie wieder mit euch(roleplaying halt), oder ihr lauft in eine falsches gebiet als lowie und werdet entführt und in knast gesteckt, aber zum glück sind das nur komplexeren games vorbehalten



Hmm, ich denke ich würde immer noch MMOs spielen, wenn das bei allen derartigen Spielen Standard wäre... Da könnten sich einige Entwickler (vor allem die "Blue Man Group") mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## Rorret (8. Januar 2009)

HexerRîen schrieb:


> schade nur das manche wirklich glauben sie spielen mit 12 millionen auf einem server, naja lass es 3-5k tausend sein wobei die hälfte feindlich is



ich lach mich immer schlapp über die leute, die ernsthaft an diese zahl glauben und das auch noch voller stolz rausposaunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn die leute mal auch nur nen bisschen nachdenken würden, dann könnten se sich schon selber zusammen reimen, das die 12mios erstmal sowieso die in den 4 jahren jemals erstellten accounts sind! ob die aktiv bespielt werden oder nicht, interessiert die werbe-propaganda bei blizzard gar nicht! 
es laufen wirklich wow-fanbois rum, die ernsthaft denken, sie spielen mit mehrern mios auf ihren servern.....OMG!
wenns hochkommt, sind es auf servern die dicht bevölkert sind(frostwolf zb....)zur primetime GARANTIERT nicht mehr als eventuell 1000 spieler gleichzeitig online(was ja an sich nicht gerade wenig ist!)! da kann mir keiner was anderes weissmachen! brauch man doch nurmal /who am abend machen und dann nen bissken zählen......aber die kids von heute können ja gar nicht zählen - bei denen werden dann ganz schnell aus nen paar hundert gamern, ein paar millionen.....


----------



## Deathstyle (8. Januar 2009)

> schade nur das manche wirklich glauben sie spielen mit 12 millionen auf einem server, naja lass es 3-5k tausend sein wobei die hälfte feindlich is


Ich würde nicht 5k tausend schreiben, das wärn dann nämlich 5.000.000, nur so btw.
@Rorret, doch 1k sind wenig, idR sinds bei WoW bis zu 3,5k pro Seite/7k pro Server, also im Serverdurchschnitt. - Klingt nicht viel mehr, sind aber 350%/700% Steigerung. ^^


----------



## Farodien (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich selber habe mit WoW nach dem 3er Patch, also vor Wotlk aufgehört, weil mir dieser schon aufgezeigt hat das WoW nicht mehr das Spiel ist was es mal war. Einige viele meiner Bekannten habe jetzt aufgehört nachdem sie schon nach dem 4 Gebiet auf 80 waren und garkeine Lust mehr haben weiter zu questen weil alles wohl so stinklangweilig geworden ist. Sie sagen es gibt keinerlei herausforderungen mehr und man ist nur noch am Farmen oder levelt mit den Twinks nochmal etwas bis der account ausläuft. 
Ein anderer hat aufgehört als er zu zweit Pala/DK in Nexxus den ersten oder zweiten Boss ( zumindest die Tante die sich in 2 Adds teilt) alleine gekillt haben und das mit 71/72!
Die Idee die Questbelohnungen jetzt Stimmig zu machen soll nicht schlecht sein, allerdings hat wohl alles nur eine Stimmung von 70-80 wie ich gehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich hatte viel Spass und viel Frust in WoW und fand es aber immer super, aber bei mir ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen wo ich gesagt habe so will ich es nicht weiterspielen.

Wobei ich kein Umsteiger bin, ich habe mit meiner Frau schon seit anfang HDRO gespielt ( Lifetimeabo), was viel entspannender ist als WoW, WoW war zum Schluss immer wie ein harter Arbeitstag der nichts gebracht hat und HDRO ist wie eine angenehme Massage die nicht endet.

Ich persönlich kann nur jedem Raten der zu HDRO umsteigt wieder an seine gute Kinderstube zu denken, ansonsten lohnt der Umstieg nicht weil man direkt gegen eine Wand von super netten Leuten läuft und da bleibt meist nicht sehr viel von einem Übrig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne....

habt spass mit dem ws ihr spielt.


----------



## Calvato (8. Januar 2009)

Ich habe an beiden Spielen sehr viel Spaß und ich glaube das Spiel, welches WOW beerbern wird, kann nur WOW2 sein.


----------



## Styr74 (8. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann nicht sagen wieviele Leute von WoW zu HDRO wechseln. Fakt ist es gibt im Moment scheinbar sehr viele neue
Leute die HDRO spielen, und eine Clientel, die mit dem Add-On anscheinend wieder angefangen haben, ich sage mal Hardcore Raider, Ettenspieler.
Also was das Vorkommen von Leute mit komischen Namen und ich sage mal suboptimalen Verhalten angeht kann man
sagen, dass dieses Phänomen immer häufig in der Ferienzeit auftritt. Das war imho in den letzten Herbstferien genauso und hat sich mit Schulbeginn wieder gelegt. Ich denke das wir in naher Zukunft wieder in etwas ruhigere Community Gefilde schippern werden. Wobei ich es bis dato nicht soooo schlimm finde. Bei Namensausreissern wird mal schnell nen Ticket geschrieben und evtl. die Ignoreliste erweitert.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earthfury (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

also ich gehöre ja auch zu denen, die Neu angefangen haben mit HdRO.

Hatte zuvor nen halbes Jahr WoW pause gemacht, dann das Add-On gekauft, ganze 2 Wochen "ausgehalten" und gelöscht. Geärgert hab ich mich dementsprechend auch, das ich mir das WotLK zugelegt und reaktiviert hatte...Zeit und Geldverschwundung.

Dann bei MM bin ich auf die Special Edition von HdRO gestoßen, und gedacht nunja...das Setting interessiert mich ja, kann man ja mal Probieren.
Ich muss bisjetzt echt sagen, es ist Ausserordentlich angenehm vom Spielgefühl her, der Umgang untereinander ist wunderbar "erwachsen" was mich bei WoW immer gestört hat.

Ich denk hier bleib ich *lach*

Gruß


----------



## Door81 (8. Januar 2009)

Möchte dazu auch einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben´.

Ich hab bissl nach Release mit WoW angefangen und war damals wie soviele total begeistert, war halt für mich, wie für soviele auch etwas komplett neues. Auch wenn ich mich ganz am Anfang schon gefragt hab, ob die Quests auch mal aufregender werden oder doch immer nur das gleiche, und ob das nicht langweilig werden würde. Naja, dann kamen die ersten Instanzen, die ersten Items, neue (schöne, aufregende) Länder, mehr Fähigkeiten, sprich ich liebte das Leveln. 

Parallel zu meinem ersten Char levelte ich gleich einen zweiten weil ich unbedingt noch einmal die Länder sehen wollte, und als der zweite auch noch 60 war, kam der dritte, der dann auch bis vor ein paar Wochen noch mein Main war, ein Priester, in Classic Holy im Raid danach Shadow. 

Doch schon in BC gings für mich mit WoW etwas bergab. Ich hatte eine Hassliebe zum Zeitaufwand im Classic entwickelt, hab ohne Stammgruppe Rang 10 gemacht damals, und war bis Naxx raiden, alles ziemlich Zeitaufwendig, vor allem Mats farmen für Manatränke (die man damals als Holy wirklich in Massen verbraucht hat), Naturschutztränke für AQ40, mats für Nature-Resiestoffsachen, Ruf bei Cenarius für die Rezepte, usw. 

Sprich ich mochte das Farmen und ich habs gehasst, ebenso das Instanzen abfarmen, Epics waren rar, ein volles T2 oder T2,5 set oder gar T3 war nicht sooo alltäglich wie es später mit T4, T5 und sogar T6 weiterging. 

Das schöne war eigentlich, man sah jemanden in IF mit vollem T2 und dachte sich, cool, die sind auch schon so weit. Man kannte die paar 40er Raids die auf gleichem Progress standen, und man machte zT auch mal was mit deren Spieler, half sich aus, usw.


In BC ging dann das Leveln schonmal sehr schnell, in 2 Wochen 70 und dann sofort Dungeon-Items, vor dem ersten Karazhan-Run noch Heroic (inkl. billiger epics) und das 3er Schneider-Craft-Set geholt. Nun ja, nach Karazhan kamen für mich persönlich nur noch total uninspirierte Encounter, mal von Kael und Vashji vielleicht abgesehen, MH fand ich wegen der Geschichte noch ganz lustig aber nervig und BT hat mich irgendwie auch enttäuscht. Die BGs auf Allianz-Seite waren der gleiche Mist wie immer, geflame, beschimpfungen, mehr streiten als spielen = verlieren am laufenden band, wenig spass. 

Also zwischen den Raidtagen einen Draenei Schamanen hochgezogen mit dem dann auch Kara/Gruul/ZA/SSC/TK/Heroics gelaufen, PvP gemacht, mit meinem Krieger Arena die ich auch nie so wirklich aufregend fand (vor allem als die 2on2 wartezeiten noch pro match 10min+ waren für ein 30sek match.). 

Danach das ewige Heroicmarken-Gefarme für zt besseres Equip als in den aktuellen Instanzen gedropped ist. 

Insgesamt hatte ich dann 4 Chars mit denen ich zumind. in Kara/Gruul und ZA war, und vor Wotlk warens dann auch noch 10 Level 70 Charaktere. Ja, viel gespielt, aber waren auch fast 4 Jahre. 


Bei Wotlk, hatte ich in der Beta schon arge bedenken, irgendwie ging wieder alles sehr schnell, man las in den Channels (betachannels) dass die heroics so einfach sind wie mal normale instanzen waren, und dass die ersten den content sehr schnell clear hatten (damit mein ich jetzt "normale" leute, keine nihilium). 

naja und leider haben sich meine bedenken bestätigt. ich hatte urlaub in der release woche und war auch gleich mal 80, nur 2 wochen später war ich fast full epic (fehlen 2 teile) hab meine berufe schneidern und verzaubern auf 450/430, einen weiteren twink auf 76 und zwei andere twinks auf 72. haben bis auf malygos den content durch, gähn. 


da ich schon zu lotro-release selbiges mal ein paar monate gespielt hab, und mir eigentlich alles gefallen hat, bis auf das langsame kampfsystem, dacht ich mir vor zwei, drei wochen, ich probiers wieder mal, nur gleich mal mit einer der neuen klassen aus moria, also moria per click&buy gekauft und einen hüter erstellt. während des ewig langen downloads+patchen, hatte ich genug zeit mich mal in diversen foren einzulesen und das gelesene sagte mir sehr zu. 

nun, ich bin recht zufrieden mit dem hüter, genau wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab, spielt sich auch relativ flott (für lotro zumind.) sodass mir das auch nix mehr ausmacht. und, ja, man merkt dass derzeit viele umsteigen, ich bin in einer recht jungen sippe untergekommen (existiert seit so mitte dezember) der großteil sind frustrierte wow-leute denen es genauso geht, content clear und endgültig keinen bock mehr auf wow. 


ich weiss wieviele das leveln einfach nur hassen und ich glaub blizzard steht eindeutig auf der seite derer, anders kann ich mir es nicht erklären warum man einen kontinent macht, den man in 2 wochen (sollens langsamere 4-5 wochen sein) durch gelevlt hat. ich mein, so schöne länder die wotlk mit sich bringt und man hält sich in jedem nur ein paar stunden auf. das leveln war echt toll, einige wirklich coole questreihen (hab auch den loremaster wotlk gemacht). aber es reicht halt vorn und hinten nicht um leute längerfristig zu motivieren. ich mein, jetzt nach nichtmal 2 monaten ist die luft absolut raus, sowas von abgenudelt und ausgelutscht, jede heroic über 10x besucht, raidcontent clear, die meisten laufen naxx eh random und clearen auch noch locker... von sartharion und archavon mal ganz zu schweigen. 


kurz noch meine erwartungen und wie sie sich erfüllt haben:

heroics werden schwieriger: nicht erfüllt, sogar noch einfacher geworden
raidcontent wird aufregender: naxx ist zwar cool wie vorher, aber die 10er encounter anspruchsloser müll, archavon und sartharion n witz. 
tausendwinter wird gut genutzt: langweilig ists da, sonst nix, kaum was los (bei uns zumind.)
die neuen arena-maps werden toll: möööp, die sind totaler mist und nur nervig
das leveln macht spass: jop dass das einzige was sich für mich erfüllt hat



von daher wow adieu, ich bleib bei lotro. kein gehetze, kein land in 5 stunden durch, tolles craftsystem, nette community bin mit meinen 28 mal nicht einer der ältesten, fantastische landschaften und die (sich zt ergänzenden) geschichten abseits des buch-haupthandlungsstrang mal zu erleben ist ebenfalls fantastisch.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2009)

Um der grandiosen Aufmachung des TE-Beitrags gerecht zu werden, der (so wie das ja offensichtlich gern gemacht wird) von ein paar Umsteigern auf den WoW-Untergang schliesst:

Spielen eigentlich so wenige Leute HdRO, dass ein paar Neueinsteiger sofort auffallen? Stand ein neues Pony in Bree rum und Ihr konntet dessen Nummernschild nicht zuordnen, obwohl Ihr ja eigentlich jedes Pony kennen solltet? Hat etwa jemand eine Frage gestellt und das sonst eher verschlafene HdRO-Forum mit Beitraegen ueberschuettet?

Nein ersthaft: Man kann sich auch einfach ueber Zuspruch fuers eigene Spiel freuen ohne gleich sinnbefreite Beitraege gegen andere Spiele zu verfassen. 

Wenn man ein wenig nachdenkt, dann ist es auch nicht wirklich schwer herauszufinden, warum gerade jetzt Leute umsteigen oder wieder bei HdRO reinschauen. Die Erweiterung von WoW und HdRO kamen recht nah beieinander raus. Viele WoW-Spieler haben sich natuerlich zuerst WotLK zugelegt. Mittlerweile haben sie ihren Char auf 80 gebracht, alle Inis normal und heroisch gesehen, die ersten Raids normal und heroisch erlebt - und verfallen wieder in den Trott wie vor dem AddOn. Farmen, raiden, rumstehen. Die Erweiterung ist einfach, man erreicht schnell das Max-Level und kommt schnell in alle Inis und Raids (ohne grosse Voraussetzungen). Man hat einfach schnell die meisten Sachen gesehen und fuer viele Spieler sind Errungenschaften oder dieses eine seltene Ausruestungsstueck, was noch ein wenig besser ist als das vorhandene, kein Anreiz die gleichen Sachen immer wieder zu machen. Und diese Spieler schauen sich dann eben auf dem MMO-Markt um, probieren andere Spiele aus. 

Da HdRO halt auch ein neues AddOn hat, wird dieses ausprobiert, weil da eben mit "Neuerungen" gerechnet wird. Ausserdem hat die Community von HdRO einen recht guten Ruf - verderbt Euch den also nicht durch so kindische Beitraege auf dem "WoW p4wnt Euch n00bs"-Niveau...


----------



## Earthfury (8. Januar 2009)

Door81 schrieb:


> Möchte dazu auch einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben´.
> 
> Ich hab bissl nach Release mit WoW angefangen...




Ja, dem kann ich mich voll und ganz anschliessen, damals kurz nach release wo z.B. die Instanz Stratholme noch Stratholme war, wars echt super, nach dem nerf gings eigentlich derbe bergab mit dem Anspruch, BC hats "weiterentwickelt" und WotLK hats auf die Spitze getrieben.

Aber hier gehts ja nicht dadrum.

Mir gefällt HdRO deswegen eigentlich ganz gut, weil es schön Storybasiert ist. Die Epischen Buchquests sind bis jetzt (lvl 15) sehr gut gelungen und Stimmungsvoll.


----------



## Styr74 (8. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Um der grandiosen Aufmachung des TE-Beitrags gerecht zu werden, der (so wie das ja offensichtlich gern gemacht wird) von ein paar Umsteigern auf den WoW-Untergang schliesst:
> 
> Spielen eigentlich so wenige Leute HdRO, dass ein paar Neueinsteiger sofort auffallen? Stand ein neues Pony in Bree rum und Ihr konntet dessen Nummernschild nicht zuordnen, obwohl Ihr ja eigentlich jedes Pony kennen solltet? Hat etwa jemand eine Frage gestellt und das sonst eher verschlafene HdRO-Forum mit Beitraegen ueberschuettet?
> 
> ...




Bitte zeige mir doch kurz wo der TE auf einen WoW Untergang verwiesen hat? Er hat lediglich auf einen gewissen Trend den er wargenommen hat hingewiesen. 
Der sonstigen Aussage deines Post stimme ich sogar zu, nur: Warst Du schon einmal auf einem HDRO Server? Dann wirst Du feststellen das dieser sehr viel mehr bevölkert ist als viele der WoW Server. In allen LvL Bereichen und Gebieten triffst Du Spieler und Gruppen. Ich kann dich also beruhigen, ich kenne nicht jedes Pferd in Bree persönlich. Mag WoW mehr Spieler haben (was ich gut finde, da bleiben einige zumindest gut unter Kontrolle) aber auf die Server alleine bezogen, glaube ich ist bei HDRO mehr los.


----------



## grunzhart (8. Januar 2009)

Das hat wirklich nichts mit den Reittieren zu tun.^^
Aber die überwiegende Mehrheit der HDRO-Spieler, auch der alten Hasen, spielte vor HDRO einige Zeit WoW.
Diese Spieler sind noch nicht senil und können sich noch an den üblichen zwischenmenschlichen Umgang in WoW erinnern.
Da wurde gegankt, Erz geklaut, Mobs geklaut; posing, flames und Beleidigungen, gerne auch im l33tsp34k, waren an der Tagesordnung.
HdRO ist von derlei Verhaltensweisen natürlich auch nie ganz frei gewesen, aber es geschah selten, dass man z.B. neben einer Erzquelle stand und diese abbauen wollte, nachdem dieser lästige Vogel beseitigt sein würde und ein anderer Spieler kommt herangelaufen und nutzt diese Gelegenheit aus. Es war einfach üblich, dass man aufeinander Rücksicht nahm, sich half und absprach, wenn man andere Spieler in der Nähe von Questmobs traf, damit man diese gemeinsam bekämpft, statt sich gegenseitig zu behindern. Oder dass man sich zumindest hilft.
Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: in lotro hatte sich ein entschieden anderer usus durchgesetzt.
Seitdem die Minen von Moria veröffentlicht wurden, erlebt man häufiger Verhaltensweisen, die an jene zwischenmenschlichen Missstände erinnern, welche für nicht wenige den entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen den Gemeinschaften von WoW und HdRO ausmachen.
Da sucht etwa ein Wächter für zwei Questen, lässt sich bei der einen Aufgabe helfen und verlässt dann die Gruppe wortlos. Auf Nachfrage erklärt er, ihm sei aufgefallen, dass er die andere Aufgabe ja doch nicht habe. 
Wie andere an anderer Stelle schon feststellten, ist bei HdRO aber der Weg das Ziel, sprich, die Spielwelt an für sich und das gemeinsame Spielen zu erleben, ist der eigentliche Zweck und das grundlegende Konzept von HdRO!
Ebenso erlebt man nun vermehrt, dass Spielergruppen Mitspieler enthalten, denen es gar nicht schnell genug gehen kann. Diese Mitspieler ziehen massenhaft Gegner, rennen wild in der Gegend rum, kommunizieren kaum und verlassen die Gruppe grußlos, wenn man dann auf einmal, oh wunder! oh staune!, einer übermächtigen Feindesmacht erliegt.
Oder aber Gruppen, die anderen Gruppen, welche sich mühsam den Weg gebahnt haben, das Questziel abgreifen und einfach wieder verschwinden oder ein halbgares "Oh, haben wir Euch den Gegner weggenommen?" von sich geben.
Aufgrund solcher Erlebnisse entsteht die Vermutung, dass zur Zeit viele Spieler neu hinzugekommen sind, die sich (hoffentlich nur zunächst) so verhalten, wie sie es bisher gewohnt waren und wie es in lotro nun einmal bis jetzt nicht üblich ist.


----------



## Splibnag (8. Januar 2009)

Hey leute ich habe mal eine Frage. Wo kann man die Testversion für HdRO herunterladen? Habe mir schon einen Account erstellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann aber nicht die Seite gefunden wo man das Spiel runterladen kann...

MfG

danke im vorraus


----------



## mausepaul (8. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt der Thread, er ist mittlerweile herrlich sinnfrei und eben darum so entspannend !

Mein Senf dazu:

Ja klar wechseln immer mehr Spieler von WoW zu HdRO als umgedreht, weil--->siehe Spielerzahlen.
Man bemerkt auf Belegaer seit MOM viele neue Spieler, die sich durch eben ihre Fragen als HdRO-unkundig outen...is ja ooch nich schlümm, da hülft man ihnen jerne...
Und wenn man schon mal beim Helfen ist, dann plauscht man auch mal so nebenbei und siehe...der Neue kommt vom großen Bruder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...so oder ähnlich spielte es sich in den letzten Woche gewiss  zwei bis drei Dutzend Male ab.
Ums vorwegzunehmen: Es sind (fast) alles nette Zeitgenossen und muntere Mitspieler ! Bisweilen bedarf es eines dezenten Ordnungsrufes bei übermäßiger Verwendung des OOC-Chats (speziell an den Sonnabenden und natürlich insbesondere zur Ferienzeit) aber im Großen und Ganzen problemlos. Gut, wenn man mal ehrlich ist, laufen einem bisweilen doch befremdlich benamte Figuren über den Weg, aber mit ner fixen Meldung ist da rasch Abhilfe geschaffen. Das in den Startgebieten und vor Moria anfangs die Mobs und Bosse knapp werden bzw. nur nach Ziehung einer Wartenummer angegangen werden dürfen, liegt auf der Hand.
Traurig leider, das da dem Einen oder Anderen die Nerven durchgehen, aber insgesamt tolerabel.

Problematisch sind nur leider die "Härtefälle" (bevor es jetzt losgeht: Ich habse jefragt und ja rüschtisch ! Sie kamen von WoW) die mit ihrem allseits bekannten Verhalten auf belegaer aufschlugen.
Hier nun zeigte sich ein wunderbarer Effekt, ich nenn ihn mal "Massenträgheit", der besagte Kameraden alsbald aus den Chatchanneln und (so mutmaße ich) auch aus dem Spiel entfernte: Die wurden nämlich einfach ignoriert, aus Gruppen ausgeschlossen oder was man sonst noch so an schonungslosem Mobbing kennt...is nich fair, aber gerecht !!

Fällt mir doch die Begebenheit mit den beiden Flachzangen bei "Doris Befreiung" ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wat hab ick jelacht anner Tastatur...

Namen sind ja Schall und Rauch, ich nenn sie einfach "Dick" und "Doof"...

"Dick" fiel seit mehreren Tagen in den Beratungschanneln mit Fragen auf, nicht etwa gewöhnlichen Anfängerfragen, sondern mehr so....naja...Idiotenfragen á la "Wo is denn der rechte Fuß? Welcher issen des von den beiden ?"...

Jedenfalls lud ich "Dick" in die Gruppe und er empfahl mir, unbedingt auch "Doof" mitreinzunehmen. Gesagt, getan !
Als erstes wollte "Doof" mal gleich Lead "weil ich imer gern lead hab"...als nächstes startet "Dick" die Aufgabe ohne das alle Gefährten am Platze waren, keiner war gebufft usw...
"Dick" war im Prinzip gleich darauf tot, "Doof" folgte nur unwesentlich später...vielleicht lag es daran, das beide keine wirklichen Tankklassen waren, sich aber in etwa so benahmen. Dann war Dori tot und deshalb mußten beide ganz ganz plötzlich ohne weitere Ansagen aus unserer Gruppe abreisen...hab ich mal so entschieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....wir vier anderen waren recht froh gestimmt...


Am nächsten Vormittag habe ich "Dick" das letzte Mal im Chat gehört: "Wer ist Elrond ? Kann ich den alleine legen, oder brauch ich ne group ?"...so oder so ähnlich

Ich habe beide seitdem nie wieder gesehen oder gehört...




...aber ich war ja auch noch nie in den Etten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (8. Januar 2009)

Sag ich auch mal was dazu...


Auch wenn ich hier mich (mal wieder) gegen WoW stelle, muss ich sagen, gute Grundidee, aber von Zeit zu Zeit, in Bezug auf 3 Jahre mit Beta von WoW eindeutig zu viel, weil es in Bezug doch nichts wirklich Neues dazukam. Jedoch ist es kein Anreiz mehr, für mich jedenfalls, wenn man keine lineare Story verfolgen kann, und sich im Spiel die jeweiligen Storybruchstücke heraussuchen, und per Puzzlesystem zusammenfügen, und doch auf Missverstände stößt, Dabei kramt man seine Bücher raus, und liest die Passage nach, das war aber ganz anders, denkt man sich dabei... Bei Lotro erkennt man direkt wie sich die lineare Story verläuft, ebenso sind auch sehr viele Questreihe geschichtlich sehr interessant, auch wenn dies nicht der linearen Eposquestreihe angehören 

ebenso wozu 10 weitere Level und noch schneller leveln das man kaum was in seinem relevanten Levelbereich mitbekommt, sei es die Landschaft und auch geschichtlicher Hintergrund. Desweiteren ebenso der extrem hohe Attributwertsgefälle von PreBC -> BC -> WotLK. Wie es bei Angmar -> Moria ist weiß ich noch nicht, hab mir nur mal in Bruchtal die Sets angesehen, aber definitiv Questbelohnung aus Moria noch nie gesehen. Ich spiele zwar auch weil es mir Spaß macht, jedoch ein wenig Raiden sollte schon dazugehören, und um hier mitraiden zu können möcht ich nicht hier weiß Gott wieoft die eine Instanz abfarmen auf Gut Glück vielleicht bekomm ich das ja heute - oder doch nicht. Wie es nun mit den Handwerksgilden ist, ob die Rüstungen soweit fast identisch sind mit den Rüstungen aus den HM Instanzen hab ich noch nicht geschaut, kann aber gut möglich sein.

Es gibt sehr viele kleine Instanzen, im niedrigem Levelbereich von WoW, die meist ignoriert werden, die u.a. auch ein wenig Geschichte mitbringen. Oder meist wird man dann schnell durchgezogen. Apropo ziehen in Lotro, ich hab 50er bei Ivar Bluthand (32 Elitemeister) sterben sehen, keine Minute hat es gedauert bis die Gruppe am Boden war, ebenso 60er bei Rennemaeg (42er Nemesis), keine 10 Sekunden, und der Nemesis hat triumphiert. Stellt Euch das vor was das für ein Aufruhr bei WoW wäre wenn man mit 60er Stufen Charakter das Kloster nicht Solo gehen könnte... Auch wenn Lotro sehr auf Casualgamer ausgelegt ist, eine gewisse Herausforderung hat es trotzdem beibehalten, die man bei WoW nach und nach vermisst hat.

Zum PvP kann ich sagen, das mir das PvP bei Lotro um Wellenlängen besser gefällt als das bei WoW. Ich war bei WoW auch nur in Schlachtfeldern unterwegs, mit Vorliebe Arathi, das dauerte in letzter Zeit meist am Längsten, und man hat Gelegenheit gehabt noch zu Zerken. Aber sonst dauerten die meisten Schlachtfelder bei WoW meist nur 10 Minuten, auch Alterac, hauptsache das Ziel ist erreicht. Und deswegen gehe ich nicht in ein Schlachtfeld, nur um ein Hauptziel zu erreichen... - ein wenig Gezerke sollte schon dabeisein, und wenn das Gezerke den Anschein hat auf ein Geganke, kann man ja offline gehen. Bei Lotro gibt es kein Hauptziel, man kann in den Ettenöden rund um die Uhr sein, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht mal dahingestellt. Man hat auch so sehr viele Nebenquests in den Ettenöden, insbesondre für die Maden. Mit meinem Held war ich nur kurz in den Ettenöden, hab aber weiteres nicht beachtet ob die Questanzahl etwa gleich ist.

Vom zeitlichen Aspekt für instanzierte Quest, Instanzen, Schlachtzugsinstanzen kann ich nur von der Vergangenheit sagen, ich kenne WotLK nicht. Da schenkt sich nichts, zeitlicher Aufwand. Ein gewisser zeitlicher Aufwand muss man sich bei beiden Spielen in Kauf nehmen wenn man instanzierte Bereiche betritt, Bezug auf Instanzen, Schlachtzüge usw.

Berufswahlen zwischen beiden Spielen unterschiedlicher können diese nicht sein, bei dem einem Spiel muss man nichtmal mit anderen Spielern handeln, und kann sich selber durch den Zweitberuf unterstützen, während man bei der Berufsfeldwahl des andren Spieles gezwungen ist den Handel aufzusuchen um alle drei Berufe auszuüben. Das fordert auf jedenfall die Kommunikation unter den Spielern und auch wenn es nur das AH ist. Die Preise im AH sind relativ normal.


ich sage nur mal so "Breeland OOC" - ähnelt einem WoWläster Channel - an manch einem Tag. Und ja ich bin auch einer der WoW -> HdRO Wechsler bin aber schon seit Anfang November bei Lotro. Aus der Sippe sind gut 3/4 - 4/5 WoW Rückenkehrer - bzw. totale Neulinge auf dem MMO Gebiet.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2009)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Bitte zeige mir doch kurz wo der TE auf einen WoW Untergang verwiesen hat?





> Woran liegt das wohl? Stirbt wow langsam aus ?


Schaut man sich dann aehnliche Beitraege wie "Geht es mit WoW bergab" usw. an, dann nervt das halt ein wenig. Zumal es ja nun nix besonderes ist, dass Leute wechseln oder zumindest auch andere MMOs ausprobieren, um festzustellen, ob nicht doch irgendwo anders das Gras gruener ist. Ich z.B. habe bisher eigentlich alle groesseren MMOs (sofern sie mich im Ansatz ansprachen) ausprobiert oder teilweise auch etwas laenger gespielt. Das liegt nun aber nicht daran, dass die Spiele die ich jeweils zuvor spielte so furchtbar wurden oder gar ausstarben - sie machten mir nur keinen Spass (mehr) oder waren einfach langweilig geworden. Das Ganze wuerde nun auch nicht anders aussehen, wenn man halt mit HdRO anfaengt und das irgendwann langweilig wird, weil man einfach alles (bzw. alles relevante) gesehen hat.

PS: Und ja - ich habe auch eine ganze Weile HdRO gespielt und ich stimme voellig zu, dass die Community eine nette ist. Allerdings sagte mir das Spiel selbst insgesamt nicht so wirklich zu...


----------



## Styr74 (8. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Schaut man sich dann aehnliche Beitraege wie "Geht es mit WoW bergab" usw. an, dann nervt das halt ein wenig. Zumal es ja nun nix besonderes ist, dass Leute wechseln oder zumindest auch andere MMOs ausprobieren, um festzustellen, ob nicht doch irgendwo anders das Gras gruener ist. Ich z.B. habe bisher eigentlich alle groesseren MMOs (sofern sie mich im Ansatz ansprachen) ausprobiert oder teilweise auch etwas laenger gespielt. Das liegt nun aber nicht daran, dass die Spiele die ich jeweils zuvor spielte so furchtbar wurden oder gar ausstarben - sie machten mir nur keinen Spass (mehr) oder waren einfach langweilig geworden. Das Ganze wuerde nun auch nicht anders aussehen, wenn man halt mit HdRO anfaengt und das irgendwann langweilig wird, weil man einfach alles (bzw. alles relevante) gesehen hat.
> 
> PS: Und ja - ich habe auch eine ganze Weile HdRO gespielt und ich stimme voellig zu, dass die Community eine nette ist. Allerdings sagte mir das Spiel selbst insgesamt nicht so wirklich zu...



Ok, ich hatte den Nebensatz des TE überlesen, Asche über mein Haupt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wobei ich den Thread nicht als Flameaufruf oder ähnliches angesehen habe. So eine Entwicklung bezgl. WoW ist aber auch normal, da das Produkt in seinem Lebenszyklus doch schon weiter fortgeschritten ist als manch anderes Produkt.


----------



## Ogil (8. Januar 2009)

Ebenso normal wie der Umstand, dass wohl die meisten Wechsler von WoW kommen. Wer ein MMORPG spielt hat mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den Branchenriesen WoW zumindest mal ausprobiert, bei vielen war es sicher das erste MMORPG ueberhaupt und sie sind dadurch ueberhaupt in den Kontakt mit solchen Onlinespielen gekommen. Die Chance dass ein HdRO-Spieler schonmal WoW gespielt hat ist meiner Meinung nach also entsprechend hoch.


----------



## MoVedder (8. Januar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ebenso normal wie der Umstand, dass wohl die meisten Wechsler von WoW kommen. Wer ein MMORPG spielt hat mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den Branchenriesen WoW zumindest mal ausprobiert, bei vielen war es sicher das erste MMORPG ueberhaupt und sie sind dadurch ueberhaupt in den Kontakt mit solchen Onlinespielen gekommen. Die Chance dass ein HdRO-Spieler schonmal WoW gespielt hat ist meiner Meinung nach also entsprechend hoch.




..ich zocke seit guten 5 Jahren Online Spiele , zumeist auch Rollenspiele,.....Ragnarok, EQ, hdro , TQ, etc. und habe nicht einmal WOW gezockt,....


----------



## Shintuargar (9. Januar 2009)

Also bei der Masse an Spielern, die WoW hat, ist es klar dass gefühlt mehr Spieler abhauen. Aber jedes MMO ist da gleich, die Spieler kommen und die Spieler gehen.

Allerdings stört mich der Begriff "umsteigen". Ich würde es anfangs eher ausprobieren nennen. Wie oft haben sich Leute aus unserer Gilde verabschiedet und sind dann nach zwei bis drei Monaten wieder gekommen, oder haben dann wieder ein anderes MMO gespielt.

Dazu kommt der Reiz des Neuen. Es ist nunmal so, dass ein neues MMO erstmal einen größeren Reiz hat als eines, welches man schon jahrelang spielt. Die Frage ist doch, kann das "neue" MMO die selbe Zeit begeistern wie das alte?

Weiterhin denke ich auch, dass sehr viele erst mit WoW in dieses Genre gekommen sind. Viele merken erst spät, dass es andere Spiele gibt, die besser auf ihre Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind. Nachdem ich WAR gespielt habe, weiß ich zum Beispiel endgültig, dass WoW das Spiel ist, was ich möchte. Dailys, twinken, Raids, PvP und das sich teilweise wiederholend ist genau mein Ding. Trotzdem werde ich auch über den Tellerand blicken und mir andere ansehen. OK, HdRO gehört nun nicht dazu, weil mich das Herr der Ringe Setting absolut nicht interessiert.

Was mich da eher nervt, sind Leute, die sich für eine Gamerelite halten, nur weil sie eben nicht Spiel X oder Spiel Y spielt. So ähnlich wie die Fans von FC Bayern ja gern als Fans hingestellt werden, die keine Ahnung von Fussball haben. Solche Leute nerven mich da noch mehr, als irgendwelche spammende oder flamende Kiddies im Handelschannel von WoW.


----------



## grunzhart (9. Januar 2009)

Bayern München hat ja auch keine Fans, sondern nur Anhänger, die von Fußball keine Ahnung haben und nicht über genügend Charakter verfügen, sich einen richtigen Fußballverein zu suchen....^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (9. Januar 2009)

Mir fällt da spontan eher Hoffenheim ein, aber lassen wird das... (nein, ich bin kein Bayernfan)

@Rorret (so als kleiner Nachtrag)

Ich hab es an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt, Blizzard spricht von aktiven Accounts. Und wenn man sieht, in welchen Märkten Blizzard ihr WoW platziert hat, ist die Zahl nicht unrealistisch. Allein 5,5 Millionen sollen es im asiatischen Raum sein. Der Release für Südamerika steht auch bald bevor. Ob es dann wirklich 11,5 Millionen sind, darf ruhig bezweifelt werden. Ich denke aber nicht, dass es sehr viel weniger sind. Mal davon ab dürfte man alle Zahlen bezweifeln, die so preisgegeben werden. Denn wenn da zu arg geflunkert wird, könnten die Publisher/Entwickler von AoC oder WAR ja auch laufend neue Meilensteine melden, ist immerhin gut für eine News.

Aber mal ernsthaft, ich habe noch nie jemanden getroffen der denkt dass Millionen auf seinem Server spielen.


----------

